# Can I use my Das 6 Pro as a sander??



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

As above please folks, my oak worktops need sanding so wondered if I can use sanding disks on my Das 6 pro?


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Yes you could, but the sanding pattern likely won't be as consistent as with a normal orbital sander.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Seen a Rupes21 been used as a sander (to wet sand) haven't seen a DAS6 but I see no reason why not.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Some of today's DA's started out as sanders and some, such as the Festool Rotex RO range, are sold as dual purpose sanding/polishing machines.

However, beware large throw machines if using on wood as they are far too aggressive. The Rotex machines mentioned above only have a small 3.6mm or 5mm offset depending on the model.

Alan W


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I frequently use mine to prep wheels.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes itll be fine, use a good brand and an interface pad and you should be good.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Please do not, even a cheap flat bed sander would be better the oscillation would be smaller as oak can be irreparably damaged unless sanded with the grain. I have made a few solid oak tables in my day where a more appropriate tool is beneficial.

John Tht.

Stained glass & Oak furniture maker.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The das 6 pro is technically a sander, ask Kestra / deltalyo direct it was designed from the ground up first as a sander.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

You can use the das 6 pro you just need to know the speed settings you can't go low on wood especially oak since it's hard.
A normal orbital sander would be 5mm orbit the das is an 8mm orbit so it's fine as a sander. Btw it's from experience I am a Carpenter so I work with wood everyday.

Depends on how much you wanna clean you can go with 150/180 grid these are ok they produce nice finish then you can go higher for finer, if for some reason there is a heavy mark the use 100/80 grid but be CAREFUL it's real grabby when using. Good luck


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Pretty sure the DAS name stands for dual action sander.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys! 

I'm no skilled wood worker so although it looks like I can use it..... I probably won't as wouldn't want to knacker the worktops!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

What rubbish people write on these forums honestly, the DA (dual action) was a sander to begin with and was converted to a polisher.

The DAS6 is perfect and more consistent than and air DA because it's electric driven where as a compressor drops in pressure.

I've been using one as a sander for years, 3m do a soft foam interface pad if your sanding delicate surfaces and the normal backing plate has enough flex for sanding where you want as flat edges as possible.


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

So are these suitable to sand body work for paint prep etc, or wet sanding?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I wouldn't wet sand with a da, you'll get pig tails.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> I wouldn't wet sand with a da, you'll get pig tails.


You could wet sand, pig tails are a result of low rpm and too much pressure making the machine rotate slow and not freely so if you know how to use it then it won't make any pig tails.


moosh said:


> What rubbish people write on these forums honestly, the DA (dual action) was a sander to begin with and was converted to a polisher.
> 
> The DAS6 is perfect and more consistent than and air DA because it's electric driven where as a compressor drops in pressure.
> 
> I've been using one as a sander for years, 3m do a soft foam interface pad if your sanding delicate surfaces and the normal backing plate has enough flex for sanding where you want as flat edges as possible.


I completely agree and you are more than right saying that the machine is electrically driven and has more consistent power is correct since air pressure drops usually and can't maintain an equal flow. As we know compressors compress air to a certain pressure when the tank empties a bit it's not gonna fill it up immediately there is a certain level at which the switch kicks in and it recycles the compression process.


salim said:


> So are these suitable to sand body work for paint prep etc, or wet sanding?


They are just learn how to use them people have ever since used hand and electric Sanders before having pneumatic tools it's safe and perfect.


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

I have used my Autosmart da (das6 copy) as a wet sander on paint, headlights, glass, bathroom glass, wood. I have the meguiars interference pad. Meg's and 3m have slightly different thickness.


----------

